# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Man of Constant Sorrow

## MandolinMan3300

Does anyone have the tabs to Man of Constant Sorrow as played in O Brother Where Art Thou?

----------


## swampstomper

Always look first at Mandozine!!

They have the Compton break you are looking for. It's in F and really Mon-style, mostly downstrokes and tremelos. Have fun.

----------


## MandolinMan3300

Thanks that is exactly it.

----------


## swampstomper

No problem! Now you just have to nail it! Not as easy as it sounds.

----------


## BlackChris

Hi All

this thread is a bit old now but thought i'd ask on it - the tab is around for Man of Constant Sorrow - but does anyone know where the music notation is?  I can't really use tab and prefer the music - are any directions to it available or would anyone have a PDF?

Many thanks
Chris

----------


## Rick Albertson

The TEF Viewer allows you (preferences) to display tab and/or notation.

----------


## baptist mando55

Chris Henry has a real good version on his dvd

----------


## JEStanek

Like Rick said, you can print from TablEdit in Notation or TAB.

Jamie

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Jamie, penny for your thoughts?

----------


## JEStanek

??? I was just confirming what Rick said.  In the Print settings you can print tab or notation using TablEdit/TEFViewer and the file from Mandozine.

Jamie

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

:Smile: It was a reference to your Avatar.... :Redface:

----------


## JEStanek

Oh.  Duh!  Silly me.  BTW, there is notation and tab in this with all the songs from the movie.  Not too expensive either.

Jamie

----------

